# Ignoring Drivers Request to change ratings and adding Tip Option will be Uber Downfall IMHO



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

To Uber Executive Management & To whom it may concern,

Independant contractors for Uber have repeatedly requested attention be given to the unfair rating system and lack of tip option. These requests and opinions have been verbally as well as through emails, forums, media, courts and guest articles. 

Uber has proven they do not listen or care about what the independent drivers want or need! For the last several years drivers have requested a new fair rating system and a tip option Their has been no response other than a video and a no tip option. Sounds like an employer to me!

Drivers are devastated over this rating system. It seems to be the number one issue for the drivers.

1. Passengers don't have to rate their last ride until they order another. By then they have received their bill and they will reflect on that more then the driver in my humble opinion. Rate your experience includes rate Uber and your rate! The drunk people will be sober and may not even remember the drive so will just select anything especially lower if their bill was higher than they expected.

2. The drivers have been requesting a rating system with options for the customer to explain the low rating. Then everybody can learn. Some reasons for low ratings could be racism, gender-bias, age, looks, shy non-talking driver or one that's dangerous or disrespectful. Everyone makes mistakes but correcting it should account for something. From the hundreds of blogs I read, drivers are saying to tell the customer you could get fired for under 5 star rating and some are putting signs in their vehicles or making passengers rate them before leaving the ride. That's all bad and forcing a driver to be unprofessional. Worrying about rating is unsafe! 

3. I think this rating system is dangerous to the driver and passengers. I was a road and bridge licensed Traffic Control Supervisor here in Colorado. I worked the roads for over 5 years until I almost got run over by a semi truck and after I lost my husband I left the industry in good standing. As a safety manager I was required to spot unsafe practices on job sites. One of the main problems causing accidents on the job was stressed out employees not paying attention. Some of the comments I have read from drivers shows a non-stop worry over unfair ratings that could get them fired, disrespect from passengers and upset because Ubr doesn't care about driver health and well being. This could lead to mental problems, which some posts suggest and even say they are going postal. To me that's serious and would be unsafe for everyone including Uber staff. I know the majority of the drivers try to always do their very best but the ongoing thought of being fired over unfair ratings through no fault of their own leaves undue stress and much doubt about their future..

4. I think reasons should be listed for a low rating like rude behavior or unsafe driving or RATE too high. I think these negatives need to be explained and addressed for the benefit of all. Then the customer might go back and change their rating if they have to explain a low rating. Night drivers have to deal with very drunk people and sometimes they can be rude, angry or just plain mean when they give a driver a low rating. They don't care if this is the driver's livelihood and one bad week of bad rating could destroy a family and put them on the streets if a driver is fired. I care!

Most important, when a Customer is asked to rate their Uber experience, they are rating Uber as well. They will take into consideration the fee and that will be in their mind when rating their "experience." So when a driver has a bad rating it could not be them who is rated, it could be Uber experience. 

I have seen where Drivers request an investigation of these negative rating to find out what they are doing wrong or right or if these rating are about fare fees. They would like a chance to defend themselves against these poor ratings. They say they have a hard time believing that they drove or acted so bad that they and have fallen below the acceptable rating that they could be fired any day.

Most all Independent Driver have requested a Tip option! Uber says NO they don't want to pay the driver anymore after all the tip is included in the fare which they keep and the driver has not seen. Sounds illegal and like an Employer!

To most everyone anything above a 4 star rating is great knowing a 5 star is perfect. Nobody is perfect all the time!

Just sayin!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> To Uber Executive Management & To whom it may concern,
> 
> Independant contractors for Uber have repeatedly requested attention be given to the unfair rating system and lack of tip option. These requests and opinions have been verbally as well as through emails, forums, media, courts and guest articles.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /My Cabby : AMEN, SISTER!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

The only hope that Uber will take any scenario into consideration is if the media/press start give them bad publicity. And even then it's not a guarantee. Uber seems to have more respect for the media, then even law enforcement.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

only veterans driver would want tip options, but new drivers could care less.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> only veterans driver would want tip options, but new drivers could care less.


You're right. The newbies are so excited about just being referred to as "partners".


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i don't care, i made about $45/hr yesterday.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

Im a newb, I'd still like tips. It's weird telling everyone that tries to tip me to not tip me and them still doing it anyways (albeit a dollar)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

eoddom said:


> Im a newb, I'd still like tips. It's weird telling everyone that tries to tip me to not tip me and them still doing it anyways (albeit a dollar)


Actually Uber policy is "tipping is not required."

so if they WANT to give me tips, i'll take it with no objection.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

eoddom said:


> Im a newb, I'd still like tips. It's weird telling everyone that tries to tip me to not tip me and them still doing it anyways (albeit a dollar)


NO NO NO! Just take the tip and say thank you. This is just another reason we don't get tips: drivers refusing them. It just feeds the lie we are making great money and tips are included.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Wondering if the above letter was sent to Uber or just posted here...


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

*


My Cabby said:



To Uber Executive Management & To whom it may concern,

Independant contractors for Uber have repeatedly requested attention be given to the unfair rating system and lack of tip option. These requests and opinions have been verbally as well as through emails, forums, media, courts and guest articles.

Click to expand...

*
*Please submit your input to the FTC for this upcoming workshop. I think the deadline has past for this first workshop, but comments can be submitted until Aug. It's important to give input about the safety conflict associated with this type of rating system. If an employees Job depends on pleasing the boss/rider, there needs to be a fair feedback system. The current system is not fair and drivers may take risks to please the boss/rider. Submit your feedback and maybe drivers can get this system changed with pressure from regulators.

*
*https://ftcpublic.commentworks.com/ftc/sharingeconomyworkshop/*

*https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/eve...sues-facing-platforms-participants-regulators
*


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Wondering if the above letter was sent to Uber or just posted here...


https://ftcpublic.commentworks.com/ftc/sharingeconomyworkshop/

Submit some feedback about the unfair rating system. More input means more potential for change..


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

One woman driver told me she turns down at least two date offers a night and though she tries to be professional she is sure these men are punishing her with a bad rating. 

A woman customer said when she was exiting the vehicle on her last ride the driver asked her, "Would you do me a big favor? Please give me five stars or I could be fired." The woman said she really felt after he said that she should give him a one star for asking for five but he was almost in tears. I explained to her about the rating system and how UBER uses that to keep drivers terrorized and in line and that the driver could be fired for a 4.6 rating and below. She said, "That's just wrong." Now she is worried about the driver loosing his job because of her actions rating him a three star. She said she doesn't think she will use Uber again because it's just plain sick to put anyone through that and she doesn't want to be driven by a driver who's main focus throughout the drive is worry and stress and a company who acts like that!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> only veterans driver would want tip options, but new drivers could care less.


For me the average tip is $5, 20% and sometimes more. The tip can wipe out gas and other expense like car wash and spending money and adds 100% profit to the driver. Uber representatives continually state and SHOW publicly and in writing they don't care about the drivers and they certainly don't care to help put a smile on the drivers face at the end of a ride, let alone handle a non-profitable expenditure.

New drivers: add 15 to 20% to your gross earnings to see what you would earn if tipping was allowed and encouraged.

The only good thing, and I mean the ONLY good thing I see with LYFT is the tip option. If UBER allowed tips then I think LYFT would start suffering with lack of drivers.

IMHO


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

It would be nice to get the extra cash for gas. Doesn't help that my 2.5 ton vehicle isn't the most gas friendly. Sure does ride nice though, haha.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Wondering if the above letter was sent to Uber or just posted here...


Yes, and no reply.

But did question a rating and here is the reply:

I'd like to help however our privacy policy prevents me from providing specific rider or partner ratings for a trip. Just as we will never provide the rating you gave a rider to that rider, I can't provide you with the rating a rider gave you.

Of course you can always see your average rating on your partner dashboard at http://partners.uber.com, and you can see your weekly average rating in your Weekly Summary. The rating is made up of an average of up to your last 500 trips. With such a high number of trips included in this average, one bad rating won't make much of a difference to your average.

The most common reason riders complain is when their driver takes an inefficient route. When riders don't have a preferred route, they appreciate when the driver puts their destination address into their GPS before beginning the trip. Increasing your knowledge of the city's streets and main attractions will help keep your rating high. Remember, you can also use the GPS in the Uber Partner App to make this as easy as possible!

Let me know if you have additional concerns or questions on this.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

kalo said:


> *Please submit your input to the FTC for this upcoming workshop. I think the deadline has past for this first workshop, but comments can be submitted until Aug. It's important to give input about the safety conflict associated with this type of rating system. If an employees Job depends on pleasing the boss/rider, there needs to be a fair feedback system. The current system is not fair and drivers may take risks to please the boss/rider. Submit your feedback and maybe drivers can get this system changed with pressure from regulators.
> 
> *
> *https://ftcpublic.commentworks.com/ftc/sharingeconomyworkshop/*
> ...


I did submit these comments before the deadline and sent the letter after.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> One woman driver told me she turns down at least two date offers a night and though she tries to be professional she is sure these men are punishing her with a bad rating.


Yes, this is exactly the type of thing the poor rating system causes. IMO all of these sharing economy type of jobs will need to protect workers (contractors?? not really!) from abuse by poor ratings. All of these types of jobs should have exactly the same type of rating system and probably just a pass or fail type of system with fail requiring some sort of feedback as to what the problem with the worker was. Workers need to have fair employment without fear. Less chance for Racism with the pass/fail system too.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

Well as a consumer I rarely give anything 5 stars because honestly to me that means it exceeded my expectations. So if I never had this experience as a driver and I was going to honestly rate a driver I'd assume 1 was the worse, 5 was exceptional and 3 was average. But apparently an average rating will cause you to lose your job.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i don't care, i made about $45/hr yesterday.


You don't care because you made $45 per hour in one day. My average as a driver is around $35 ALL DAYS but I'm not gready as you cause I do care about Human and Civil rights for all!!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

eoddom said:


> Well as a consumer I rarely give anything 5 stars because honestly to me that means it exceeded my expectations. So if I never had this experience as a driver and I was going to honestly rate a driver I'd assume 1 was the worse, 5 was exceptional and 3 was average. But apparently an average rating will cause you to lose your job.


If the driver offered you candy, water or gum would you rate higher? Opened the doors for you? What would a poor driver have to do for you to get a five star "exceeded my expectations?"


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> NO NO NO! Just take the tip and say thank you. This is just another reason we don't get tips: drivers refusing them. It just feeds the lie we are making great money and tips are included.


Does Dominos still make that twisty bread I always loved?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

eoddom said:


> Well as a consumer I rarely give anything 5 stars because honestly to me that means it exceeded my expectations. So if I never had this experience as a driver and I was going to honestly rate a driver I'd assume 1 was the worse, 5 was exceptional and 3 was average. But apparently an average rating will cause you to lose your job.


Well here's someone that's been duped by Uber's rating system. Doesn't realize that even a four can be a failure.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The only hope that Uber will take any scenario into consideration is if the media/press start give them bad publicity. And even then it's not a guarantee. Uber seems to have more respect for the media, then even law enforcement.


I think they better show respect in court or the jury will rule against them before they even present their case. Once the Jury sees all this forum, and they will, UBER will be sorry for all those infractions and violations against the drivers. They could have been such a success. Here most of taxi drivers are returning to the cab companies. All Drivers could have been UBER'S biggest ally had they listened and learned.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I think the jury selection would be very interesting. I'm certain both plaintiff and defense attorneys would ask potential jurors what their transportation preference is. Most likely any that just drive their cars only.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> Yes, and no reply.
> 
> But did question a rating and here is the reply:
> 
> ...


Uber's GPS system most always takes an inefficient route.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> Uber's GPS system most always takes an inefficient route.


So true so true. I recall on a few occasions when the pindrop was somewhere in the Mississippi river.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kalo said:


> *Please submit your input to the FTC for this upcoming workshop. I think the deadline has past for this first workshop, but comments can be submitted until Aug. It's important to give input about the safety conflict associated with this type of rating system. If an employees Job depends on pleasing the boss/rider, there needs to be a fair feedback system. The current system is not fair and drivers may take risks to please the boss/rider. Submit your feedback and maybe drivers can get this system changed with pressure from regulators.
> 
> *
> *https://ftcpublic.commentworks.com/ftc/sharingeconomyworkshop/*
> ...


POST # 11 /kalo : Bisonic Bostonian
Thanks You SO MUCH
for these Crucial Hyperlinks to the FTC
Public Comments (PLEASE DO SO!)
and Conference on Tuesday June 9th
EXACTLY a week from Today.

TOPIC: THE SHARING ECONOMY

All UPNF Members can watch the Live
Webcast AND for #[F]Uberers: a Special
"Treat" (excuse while Bison gags) from
13:50 EDT to 15:20 EDT the Discussion
Topic is "The Interplay between Consumer
Protection and Regulation: Business and
Regulatory Views". On the Panel? One
Ashwini Chhabra: Head of Policy Devel-
opment for (drumroll) # [ F ] U b e r !

Be Heard Bison, extolling Participation.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> If the driver offered you candy, water or gum would you rate higher? Opened the doors for you? What would a poor driver have to do for you to get a five star "exceeded my expectations?"


For me it would be simple things. Am I okay with the temperature in the car. Maybe I want to hear music and dont want to talk on a long ride. Maybe dont drive all jerky and crazy (I've been in alot of nyc cabs). Honestly most cab rides i've ever taken would get a 2 or 3 because dirty smelly car and scary driving.



My Cabby said:


> Uber's GPS system most always takes an inefficient route.


Do you use an apple or android phone? When I choose to navigate via the app it defaults to google maps navigation which has always given me the best routes. As far as the location being correct, thats another story and thats not GPS's fault.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Does Dominos still make that twisty bread I always loved?


Not in Houston as far as I know.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> only veterans driver would want tip options, but new drivers could care less.


So new drivers _could_ care less?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Why, thank you, Mr. Cabby, for advocating for us simple Uber drivers suddenly. Those are some knots you're tying yourself into there. Previously the line offered by the taxi interests was that Ubering could not possibly provide a livelihood to a driver, much less a whole family.
> 
> You seem to have dabbled in Ubering yourself, Mr. Cabby, as you posted one of Uber's template replies to the most frequently asked Uber noob question. As you get a bit more experienced with the Ubering, you'll learn what we all learned: we don't really worry that much about our rating.
> 
> On the other hand, if many cab drivers had worried a bit more about their "rating" over the last decades, the taxi cab profession would've not gotten the bad rap the good cabbies out there don't deserve. That's what the Uber rating is there for: weed out the 10% worst drivers who really have no business being on the road. No such thing in the taxi co company business..


Her name is "My Cabby" lmao

Uber don't care about their partners input and thoughts, just because we are the ones that actually do all the driving what could we possibly know....


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Taxi rules!!! Uber drools


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> That's what the Uber rating is there for: weed out the 10% worst drivers who really have no business being on the road. No such thing in the taxi co company business..


If they are removed from the taxi industry, what would they do for a living then? While I understand the benefit to the consumer, the cost is these people consume more welfare.

This logic is on par with principals who improved their schools performance by expelling shitty students.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Trying to reason with pancreas is about the same as Randy or Sly.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You're advocating placing people who have proven unfit to drive a cab behind the wheel of a cab lest they become welfare cases?


Not at all. One can not drive a cab without meeting all licensing and regulation requirements of their city.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Pancreas is an obvious "uber plant". He has a "man-crush" on Travis.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Why, thank you, Ms. Cabby, for advocating for us simple Uber drivers suddenly. Those are some knots you're tying yourself into there. Previously the line offered by the taxi interests was that Ubering could not possibly provide a livelihood to a driver, much less a whole family.
> 
> You seem to have dabbled in Ubering yourself, Ms. Cabby, as you posted one of Uber's template replies to the most frequently asked Uber noob question. As you get a bit more experienced with the Ubering, you'll learn what we all learned: we don't really worry that much about our rating.
> 
> On the other hand, if many cab drivers had worried a bit more about their "rating" over the last decades, the taxi cab profession would've not gotten the bad rap the good cabbies out there don't deserve. That's what the Uber rating is there for: weed out the 10% worst drivers who really have no business being on the road. No such thing in the taxi co company business..


I drove a cab for over five years for three cab companies. I've seen where some cab drivers have been fired or 3 day suspension after a customer called to complain and after an investigation where the cab driver is called in during an investigation. I was called in only once and it the outcome was that I did nothing wrong and the pax just wanted a discount and was lying. Other than my time wasted I felt the process in place was fair to all and still hold a good reputation with the company and the passengers.

I do Uber to earn cash flow for my driving service as well as other networks set up for car services. One of the drivers of one of my cars, is a real sweat heart, has experienced her rating go down. She holds a CDL and as is a no-nonsense professional driver as is concerned about her rating as I am and as an overwhelming amount of people here if you care to research.

I really don't like stereotyping or being gender bias or being a bigot or condensing to anyone. There are pax that do and show it through the rating system. I I think the rating system is unfair and unprofessional. A tipping option would easily tell the customers experience with the driver. Yelp and others show the rating for the "Uber" experience. As far as bad raps you mention above that can be said not only about cab driver but UBER driver said well.

I like the companies who advertise, "If you like us tell others, if you don't tell us." And I know when consumers aren't happy with employees they certainly bypass any rating system and do tell!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

eoddom said:


> For me it would be simple things. Am I okay with the temperature in the car. Maybe I want to hear music and dont want to talk on a long ride. Maybe dont drive all jerky and crazy (I've been in alot of nyc cabs). Honestly most cab rides i've ever taken would get a 2 or 3 because dirty smelly car and scary driving.
> 
> Do you use an apple or android phone? When I choose to navigate via the app it defaults to google maps navigation which has always given me the best routes. As far as the location being correct, thats another story and thats not GPS's fault.


I use the Uber phone mosly, but I have a Garmin for backup.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Taxi rules!!! Uber drools


Taxi $2.50 to get in and $2.50 a mile plus tip plus 24 hour commercial insurance, UberX 1.00 a mile................

A low income pax needs UberX and the pax who can afford it uses Taxi, Uber BLACK or SUV (mostly tip), Exu-Car and other car services and (always tips).


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You're advocating placing people who have proven unfit to drive a cab behind the wheel of a cab lest they become welfare cases?
> 
> Shudder.
> 
> Never a cab for me, or any of my loved ones.


I have seen cab drivers last one day. professional driving is very serious and not everyone can handle it.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

Well they better behave themselves if they want to drive in my town. I will not tolerate blasphamy!!!.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

BufordTJustice said:


> Well they better behave themselves if they want to drive in my town. I will not tolerate blasphamy!!!.


What is your rating? Just curious!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> A low income pax needs UberX and the pax who can afford it uses Taxi, Uber BLACK or SUV (mostly tip), Exu-Car and other car services and (always tips).


I'd bet that statistically, there are more low income pax using Taxi than using UberX ... bear in mind, Uber does not take Section 8 or any government vouchers for travel. If you're really talking about low income folks, most don't have credit cards or PayPal accounts for that matter and they're paying for their ride in cash or with a government voucher.

Given a choice ... pax who can afford it will opt for Black Car Service, UberBlack or UberSelect (in this order) before they'll even consider a cab. I've taken over 100 biz trips in the past 6 years ... I always opted for Black Car Service in NY, NJ, D.C. and Los Angeles; the rest of the time I generally rented an Audi or Infiniti or a Hummer when in Colorado in the winter. Had UberBlack or UberSelect been an option at the time, I likely would have taken those instead of Black Car on at least 40% of my trips. During 100+ biz trips I believe we took cabs less than a dozen times, but the cabs were mainly from the hotel to a local restaurant when keeping the Black Car all day & night was impractical. And we only took 1 cab ride to the airport ever ... and that was due to a Hertz bus driver strike that would have made us miss our flight.

Overall, I'm not a fan of generalizations or of bashing anyone for stating their case. And I am not an anti-taxi guy; in fact when I lived in NYC (Manhattan) we used cabs regularly and we even had "regular house accounts" with several of the cab companies to ensure that we got picked up when we ordered cabs (even on rainy days).
And there are some great taxi contributors in the forum (like: Another Uber Driver & chi1cabby and others) ... all of whom have given insightful commentary.

I drove a Taxi & later a Black Car in Houston (25 years ago) and I drive UberSelect now .... but if you want to fool yourself into thinking that only low income pax take UberX; reject the call next time your dispatcher tells you to pickup a pax with a voucher trip


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I'd bet that statistically, there are more low income pax using Taxi than using UberX ... bear in mind, Uber does not take Section 8 or any government vouchers for travel. If you're really talking about low income folks, most don't have credit cards or PayPal accounts for that matter and they're paying for their ride in cash or with a government voucher.
> 
> Given a choice ... pax who can afford it will opt for Black Car Service, UberBlack or UberSelect (in this order) before they'll even consider a cab. I've taken over 100 biz trips in the past 6 years ... I always opted for Black Car Service in NY, NJ, D.C. and Los Angeles; the rest of the time I generally rented an Audi or Infiniti or a Hummer when in Colorado in the winter. Had UberBlack or UberSelect been an option at the time, I likely would have taken those instead of Black Car on at least 40% of my trips. During 100+ biz trips I believe we took cabs less than a dozen times, but the cabs were mainly from the hotel to a local restaurant when keeping the Black Car all day & night was impractical. And we only took 1 cab ride to the airport ever ... and that was due to a Hertz bus driver strike that would have made us miss our flight.
> 
> ...


I think you're right, most low income don't have cards so are forced to use bus or taxi. I liked the vouchers that paid full price to go over 90 to 200 miles whether they be medicare or corporate account. I really miss my disabled voucher pax they were the best, imho. I don't miss the pax going to dedox, how sad that was.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

http://kvgo.com/ftc/06-09-2015-Sharing-Economy-Workshop

Been catching bits of this workshop. Although not a big fan of BBB I think their rating system is fair to the business and consumer whereas an investigation occurs when their is a bad review of the business. It has always been said member businesses get special treatment which I did not hear addressed..

Meanwhile, the panel is out to lunch and will be back soon. This is very interesting. I hope my letter is shared.


----------



## Zoots Alures (Feb 7, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> To Uber Executive Management & To whom it may concern,
> 
> Independant contractors for Uber have repeatedly requested attention be given to the unfair rating system and lack of tip option. These requests and opinions have been verbally as well as through emails, forums, media, courts and guest articles.
> 
> ...


Nice prose! One area of concern regarding the "Tip" ability through Uber. If Uber does indeed craft code for tipping we'll all be liable for reporting them as direct income and subjected to both Federal and State (Where applicable) income taxation.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Zoots Alures said:


> Nice prose! One area of concern regarding the "Tip" ability through Uber. If Uber does indeed craft code for tipping we'll all be liable for reporting them as direct income and subjected to both Federal and State (Where applicable) income taxation.


I think most PAX understand cash tipping. But most CC customers don't carry cash or may want to find a way to write it off or get reimbursed. To me it's more money and can make up to 1/3 of your sales. In my case, I need to show income in order to raise working capital and buy things for my business which is always deductible anyway.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Another post about Pax threatening a bad rating.

More evidence the star rating system and fear of it cleanly reiterates we are not a self employed business owner, we are treated as a employee who can get fired because someone is having a bad day and was disrespectful and threatening your livelihood. From many other posts I see where the PAX are acting like this and to threaten a bad rating.....Sad!


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> To Uber Executive Management & To whom it may concern,
> 
> Independant contractors for Uber have repeatedly requested attention be given to the unfair rating system and lack of tip option. These requests and opinions have been verbally as well as through emails, forums, media, courts and guest articles.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct. I am now at the point of quitting after working since Dec. I'm a long-time taxi driver who saw Uber as a great improvement for the public, BUT for the driver, not really. I find the rating system totally unrealistic and unfair. I have been as high as 4.85, but now steadily dropping to 4.73. And Uber gives you no feedback other than a canned email. Every rider I've discussed this with has given me a variation of it's BS, crazy, ridiculous. One told me 3.5 or higher should be enough; another laughed when I said I was worried about my 4.73. Staying above 4.0 should be enough. Right now I can't for the life of me understand why my rating is dropping. Really getting tired of the stress. And, not surprising, more complaints, though modest right now, about bad drivers. And what does it mean that Uber, after all the rate cuts, refuses to put a tip option. Really a shame that they will likely go into decline, now. For me, leaving is becoming a liberating thought.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> Absolutely correct. I am now at the point of quitting after working since Dec. I'm a long-time taxi driver who saw Uber as a great improvement for the public, BUT for the driver, not really. I find the rating system totally unrealistic and unfair. I have been as high as 4.85, but now steadily dropping to 4.73. And Uber gives you no feedback other than a canned email. Every rider I've discussed this with has given me a variation of it's BS, crazy, ridiculous. One told me 3.5 or higher should be enough; another laughed when I said I was worried about my 4.73. Staying above 4.0 should be enough. Right now I can't for the life of me understand why my rating is dropping. Really getting tired of the stress. And, not surprising, more complaints, though modest right now, about bad drivers. And what does it mean that Uber, after all the rate cuts, refuses to put a tip option. Really a shame that they will likely go into decline, now. For me, leaving is becoming a liberating thought.


I hear you! Many cabbies thought this was a great idea, especially for those wanting to work part time. I think all thought the surge pricing would make up for the tips and would come out ahead. Rate cuts with little to no surges, no tips, no accountability, no feedback and intimidation by the rating system has made every professional driver rethink all this. Because of the way UBER and LYFT operate there is now a waiting list for cabs here and they are busier than ever. Customers must be feeling the stress too as they are starting to ask what the fee and their rating is before they leave the ride.

One driver is bringing his Yukon to the cab company as they are letting him keep it black with limited signage and now have removable taxi lights and meter and will not have to pay owner-operator lease as long as he parks it at the shop and gets a week off every six months without paying. Wow, that's a big win! Taking needed time off without paying was the biggest reason why I left driving a cab. One cab company here has already added a Black division and the other may soon. No lease there, just percentage and tips.

Meanwhile, I think those who are deactivated or stressed because of ratings should join together and form a drivers union. With the money we raise we could start our own app.

4.0 is good and you are right in the fact that these companies will suffer greatly by loosing good drivers who concentrate on driving instead of entertaining the customer.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're right. The newbies are so excited about just being referred to as "partners".


Lol partners my ass


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

5 more drivers here returned to taxi driving within the last 3 weeks! They state rating system and adding more UBER drivers is reason they left.

Meanwhile, those who remain who used to be happy and fun peps are now grumbling all the time! Imagine that!


----------



## Uber Rooks (Apr 2, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> Yes, and no reply.
> 
> But did question a rating and here is the reply:
> 
> ...


Ha. I received the same freakin e-mail.... and I did not even ask for a specific rating. I just asked for negative feedback other than the generic "don't talk about ratings and don't be a d-bag suggestion. I responded to their generic response with further detail and they basically said they would talk about my feedback internally.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> You don't care because you made $45 per hour in one day. My average as a driver is around $35 ALL DAYS but I'm not gready as you cause I do care about Human and Civil rights for all!!


This uber driver is ignorant to make a comment about how much made. The reason why uber will never change policy. Best to support Lyft and take every Lyft request over uber if they both hit when busy. My average gross profit is 25% more with Lyft's higher pricing and average tips of 10% overall. I hope more riders use Lyft, uber will change their ways if they see less revenue out of their drivers. Anyone can make $45 per hour if you work at night and work the surge, not impressed dip shit!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> This uber driver is ignorant to make a comment about how much made. The reason why uber will never change policy. Best to support Lyft and take every Lyft request over uber if they both hit when busy. My average gross profit is 25% more with Lyft's higher pricing and average tips of 10% overall. I hope more riders use Lyft, uber will change their ways if they see less revenue out of their drivers. Anyone can make $45 per hour if you work at night and work the surge, not impressed dip shit!


I am doing same, I prefer lyft rides over Uber


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> To Uber Executive Management & To whom it may concern,
> 
> Independant contractors for Uber have repeatedly requested attention be given to the unfair rating system and lack of tip option. These requests and opinions have been verbally as well as through emails, forums, media, courts and guest articles.
> 
> ...


Travis doesn't have time to read this long letter


----------

